# HDMI not working with Sony Bravia



## tetranz (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi all

I've read lots of other threads on this so I'll be surprised if anyone has anything new to add but just for the record ... I'd had no luck at all getting my Tivo Series3 to talk HDMI to my Sony Bravia KDL-40v2500 TV. I switch the TV to the correct input and I get absolutely nothing. I've tried fiddling with the Format button, putting the Tivo in standby, unplugging and replugging the HDMI cable etc and nothing. 

I tried the TV with a DVD player that has an HDMI output. That didn't work either so I started to suspect either the cable or the TV. One pin does look a little suspicious on it so I paid $40 at Radio Shack for a new HDMI cable. With that cable, the DVD player works. It seems to be consistent, I swapped the cables several times. The DVD works with the Radio Shack cable but not the one that came with the Tivo but the Tivo still refuses to work even with the new cable. So ... I don't know quite what to make of that. The Tivo diag screen says that the HDMI is not connected when I watch it with component cables but also have HDMI connected.

I guess it could be a fault with the TV but that seems unlikely. It's got two HDMI inputs and neither works. I guess it's some sort of incompatibility so the handshake is not happening. It looks like we'll have to live with component video. Radio Shack said I could return the cable if it didn't help.

Maybe a future software update will fix it.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

My advice regarding HDMI is always the same:

If it's not required (AFAIK it only is when using HD-DVD or Blu-Ray, either to get full 1080p, or above 480p for standard DVD upconversion or with some high definition discs), then switch to Component Video and analog audio. Trust me, you won't notice the difference, and it eliminates the hassles arising from HDCP handshaking issues.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

tetranz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've read lots of other threads on this so I'll be surprised if anyone has anything new to add but just for the record ... I'd had no luck at all getting my Tivo Series3 to talk HDMI to my Sony Bravia KDL-40v2500 TV. I switch the TV to the correct input and I get absolutely nothing. I've tried fiddling with the Format button, putting the Tivo in standby, unplugging and replugging the HDMI cable etc and nothing.
> 
> ...


Sorry but it's not a software issue.
I have the exact same TV and a TiVo Series 3 connected via HDMI (Input 7) and it works flawlessly.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I have an S3 hooked up to a Bravia via HDMI, and it works perfectly. I also have one hooked up with component, and you can't tell the difference. I A/B'ed them before I moved the 2nd one to a bedroom. Couldn't see a diff.

It ain't software. But as RonDawg says, just go component and be done with it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

tetranz, the problem could well be one or more pins on your Tivo HDMI connector is damaged. HDMI connectors are a very lousy design and doesn't take much to damage or dislodge them. One of my S3s HDMI connector went bad after only 1 day of use - probably due to some rough handling on my part. Just as you did I ruled out bad cables etc. by using same HDMI cable with a DVD player which worked fine. When I got a 2nd S3 I tried connecting it via HDMI to same TV which wasn't working with my 1st S3 and that worked fine. Conclusion - bad HDMI port on my 1st S3.
As mentioned, component is just as good picture quality, makes a much more solid connection and you avoid all the hassles, handshaking and DRM associated with HDMI, so just use that instead. The biggest down side is 3 cables for video + at least 1 for audio.


----------



## runamonk (Apr 17, 2008)

Stupid question, have you tried a different HDMI cable?


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes, he did. He got the upscaling DVD player to work via HDMI, but still not the TiVo.

I'm also thinking the HDMI port on the TiVo might be damaged as well, as someone already mentioned.


----------



## RAJNB (Jun 25, 2008)

I recently purchased a Sony Bravia TV and connected it to my Series 3 Tivo. I did initially have problems with the HDCP syncing between the 2 devices. In order to correct that, I left the Tivo turned on and the HDMI cable plugged into the TV. I then completely unplugged the TV set for about 30 secs, and then plugged it back in, which forced a new HDCP handshake. After that everything works perfectly.

More importantly, though, when the HDCP was not sync'd I still received a picture on the TV for all of the Tivo menus, and normal SD TV channels. So, if you are not getting any kind of signal on that HDMI input you can rule out HDCP as the issue.

Given the postings so far, I would tend to think it is a bad HDMI port on the Tivo since both the TV and the cable worked with the DVD player.


----------



## tetranz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It's looking like a bad connection on the back of the Tivo which is a bit unfortunate. . That's more likely than the connection on the TV because there are two of those and neither of them work. The cable from Tivo did look a little different around one pin. I really need a magnifying glass to see it properly but I didn't look closely at the socket on the Tivo. I'll have a look at that tonight. Perhaps that pin got crunched up somehow. I might be able to straighten it with some tweezers or something if I can see what I'm doing.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## runamonk (Apr 17, 2008)

Pull the cover off the tivo and double check that everything is secure, it shouldn't take but a few minutes and it might save you alot of hassle.


----------



## tetranz (Jun 18, 2008)

runamonk said:


> Pull the cover off the tivo and double check that everything is secure, it shouldn't take but a few minutes and it might save you alot of hassle.


Thanks Ron. Hopefully I can do that carefully without voiding the warranty. The Tivo is brand new. Or ... I should just give it up and use component but ... it never quite feels right if something doesn't work that should. 

Ross


----------



## donaudio (Apr 1, 2002)

I had the same problem with two S3s. It turned out that the HDMI jacks on the Tivos were damaged, probably by me. Tivo replaced the units and then I used port savers from Monoprice and I haven't had any trouble for the last 9 months.


----------



## tetranz (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep ... a pin is squashed up in the HDMI socket on the Tivo.  I should have looked at that first. I think the cable is damaged too which explains why the new cable fixed the DVD player but not the Tivo. I don't remember being rough with it. I'm usually pretty careful with these sort of things.

Anyway ... I'm not going to pull the cover off. That doesn't look like it would get me anywhere and it wouldn't look good if I decide to send it back. I am going to get the smallest tweezers I can and see if I can pull the pin straight again. If that doesn't work then I have a dilemma to ponder. Is it really worth the hassle of sending it back under warranty when component works just as well? I'll have to think about that.

If I get a replacement unit, can I just transfer the cable cards or do I need to go through the hassle with Comcast again?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

You'll most likely have to go through the hassle of getting the cards paired. 

Despite what Comcast phone reps will tell you, you can get this done over the phone. I've done it and it's a pain. Most don't know how to do it though and it can take a few calls to get someone who a) knows how and b) is willing to do it.

Note: I'm told some areas have a "CableCARD" specialist support line, but that's definitely not universal.


----------



## tetranz (Jun 18, 2008)

Success!

I managed to pull the pin straight and it's working now. 

I have to confirm what others say about no noticeable difference between component and HDMI but ... it's nice to have everything working as it should. I'm using the Radio Shack cable because I'm pretty sure that the Tivo one is damaged so I guess I could get a replacement cable under warranty but for $40 I think I'll call it a day and leave it at that rather than risk more plugging and unplugging.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## runamonk (Apr 17, 2008)

tetranz said:


> Yep ... a pin is squashed up in the HDMI socket on the Tivo.  I should have looked at that first. I think the cable is damaged too which explains why the new cable fixed the DVD player but not the Tivo. I don't remember being rough with it. I'm usually pretty careful with these sort of things.
> 
> Anyway ... I'm not going to pull the cover off. That doesn't look like it would get me anywhere and it wouldn't look good if I decide to send it back. I am going to get the smallest tweezers I can and see if I can pull the pin straight again. If that doesn't work then I have a dilemma to ponder. Is it really worth the hassle of sending it back under warranty when component works just as well? I'll have to think about that.
> 
> If I get a replacement unit, can I just transfer the cable cards or do I need to go through the hassle with Comcast again?


I've had to the same thing a 100 times with video adapters, just go slow and you'll have it working in no time.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

See this old link. I had HDMI problems...had to send the Tivo back and got a new one. New Tivo worked fine.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=378030&highlight=cmshep222


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Sorry but it's not a software issue.
> I have the exact same TV and a TiVo Series 3 connected via HDMI (Input 7) and it works flawlessly.


I completely realize that this issue was solved and it DID happen to be a hardware problem in this case..

but to be nitpicky, your anecdotal data point does NOT prove this kind of thing *couldn't* be a software issue. How many times have you seen people talk about computer software problems, and others with the same hardware config aren't having the same probs?

That is, there are lots of things that 'seem' identical but aren't -- e.g. timing issues, etc..
I too would *tend* to think this was a hardware issue (even before reading the resolution), but it's not entirely wrong to think it _could_ be software.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mattack said:


> I completely realize that this issue was solved and it DID happen to be a hardware problem in this case..
> 
> but to be nitpicky, your anecdotal data point does NOT prove this kind of thing *couldn't* be a software issue. How many times have you seen people talk about computer software problems, and others with the same hardware config aren't having the same probs?
> 
> ...


Well, it is possible.
But I've worked in corporate IT for a long time now in an environment with homogeneous hardware and a corporate base image and in my experience is that when it's software, an outside variable (re: additional "Software") is usually the cause.

Since it's very difficult to introduce an outside variable to the TiVo software and it seems to be a very stable OS, IMO, hardware would seem to be far more likely and software fairly remote in this case.


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

JYoung said:


> Well, it is possible.
> But I've worked in corporate IT for a long time now in an environment with homogeneous hardware and a corporate base image and in my experience is that when it's software, an outside variable (re: additional "Software") is usually the cause.
> 
> Since it's very difficult to introduce an outside variable to the TiVo software and it seems to be a very stable OS, IMO, hardware would seem to be far more likely and software fairly remote in this case.


You're not saying that software plays no role with HDMI, but I'll point out how it did with my setup anyway. Before buying an S3 I had used Sony DVRs for a few years. To a bedroom TV is 70' of combined HDMI cable and odds ends. Displaying anything over 480p was usually not possible without sparkles in dark backgrounds. A passive repeater/extender caused on screen chaos. As my wife put it - Instead of a handshake, the two devices just gave each other the finger. A software update to the Sonys resolved this as it has with certain TVs that are also HDMI incompatible with Sony DVRs before update. I assume TiVo does the same with their routine updates. The chaos and no response through HDMI are far different symptoms, and causes. Nevertheless.

There is one way component video is not an acceptable alternative to HDMI - if there is a big difference between scalers. I haven't noticed it with expensive Sony TV vs S3 and other source devices. Some TVs like high end Pioneers might do much better, I don't know. I doubt many of us use stand alone video processors.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ok, but in this case, the OP and I are running the exact same software and hardware, right down the HDMI cable.
Wouldn't you agree that in this case, the chance of it being a software issue is extremely remote?


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

Agreed.


----------

